# Mon iBook perds l'heure



## bofbof (19 Mars 2004)

Il y a un truc que je me demande à propos de mon iBook (G4 933) lorsque je retire ma batterie et que je le branche sur secteur, il marche ok, on est bien d'accords. ainsi ça permet de ne pas flinguer la batterie en la laissant charger continuellement. Seulement, si je le débranche également du secteur, alors que la batterie est enlevée, au redémarrage il n'a pas gardé la date et l'heure. Je suis obligé de rerégler cette heure manuellement.
C'est normal ça ? 
J'ai aussi un PC portable centrino qui , lui, garde l'heure... qu'il soit totalement débranché ou non. ça vient de mon mac, ou c'est tout les macs portables ? (auquel cas c'est un bon moyen de pousser à la consomation car la batterie restant chargée tt le temps ne va pas durer plus de 2 ans...)

Merci d'avance pour les astuces... ou, hélas, de la confirmation de ce qui  serait une véritable lacune hardware.


----------



## Apca (19 Mars 2004)

salut,

Depuis combien de temps a tu ton ibook ?

Car ca pourrai venir de la batterie interne (celle qui garde l'heure) (je sais plus son nom 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) !


----------



## bofbof (19 Mars 2004)

depuis à peine plus d'une semaine... Mais la batterie fonctionne bien, sinon. l'autonomie est variable entre 3 et 4h (après màj 10.3.3).


----------



## Apca (19 Mars 2004)

A l'intérieur des ordi, sur la carte mère, se trouve une toute petite batterie, qui permet de faire continuer l'heure quands ton ordi est éteint. C'est grace a cette batterie,que l'heure est chaque fois la bonne. Mais si cette batterie est plate, chaque fois que tu rallumera ou démarrera ton ordi, elle sera déreglée et mise a une fausse heure et date. Mais ce qui me semble bizarre, c'est que ton ordi est très récent et donc ce serait bizarre que cette petite batterie (don je sais plus son nom) soit morte ! Faudrai l'avis d'autre mac user !


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Mars 2004)

Message effacé par TibomonG4


----------



## Apca (19 Mars 2004)

Salut a toi, 

et merci de m'avoir confirmer, tu ne saurai pas par hazart le nom de cette pile qui enregistre l'heure ou elle ne porte pas de nom en particulier ?


----------



## bofbof (19 Mars 2004)

ça veut dire quoi ? retour chez Apple et tout le tralala pendant un mois ???

Si c'est le cas, je fais un retour produit... même si on a normalement 7 jour de rétractation j'en suis au huitième jour "ouvré" et il s'agit d'un défaut non décelable directement...
J'espère qu'il y a un réglage firmware ou soft possible...


----------



## Apca (19 Mars 2004)

avec un portable, je sais pas, ca m'étonnerai que tu sache le faire toi même !


----------



## bofbof (19 Mars 2004)

Oui mais à chaque fois que j'ai un mac il repart en atelier au début (c'est mon deuxième mac en 2 ans). Je me pose franchement la question de la qualité du matériel... à ce compte là il se pourrait fort que ce soit mon dernier mac.


----------



## Apca (19 Mars 2004)

Je sais pas exactement.

A ta place, j'attendrai encore un peu afin d'avoir d'autre réponse sur ce forum, car en portable, je mis connais moin bien. J'espère que ca s'arrangera pour toi !


----------



## bofbof (19 Mars 2004)

ouaip, 
Je vais essayer d'appeler le support technique pour voir ça... Mais je vois déjà d'ici le gars avec une voix mielleuse genre "oui mon ami, ton mac est en panne mais tu es tellement chanceux d'avoir un mac". Je commence à comprendre et n'ai plus envie de me laisser avoir par ce côté "cooooleuh".
Je trouvais un peu étrange le fait que ma commande ait été si vite envoyé aussi. à peine ma commande passée, le lendemain le mac était "shipped" comme ils disent sur la page de suivi de commande... M'aurait envoyé un mac déjà retourné que ça m'étonnerai pas.
Enfin bref, inutile de tergiverser dans le vide. Mais si quelqu'un d'autre à un avis sur la pile interne, et si l'acces à cette pile se fait facilement genre sous le clavier ou près de l'airport... c'est bienvenu.

merci en tous cas.


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Mars 2004)

Bon j'ai édité mon post dsl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Renseignements pris  ici si tu enlèves la batterie principale pendant 1 heure et il se remet à 0 donc il doit falloir remettre l'heure à chaque fois que tu fais cette manipulation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




À confirmer et encore dsl pour l'erreur


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (20 Mars 2004)

Y'a un truc que je pige pas.

Pourquoi enlèves-tu la batterie à chaque fois ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est un portable et donc il est conçu pour fonctionner sur batterie. 
Cette batterie est conçue pour être vidée et rechargée.

Pourquoi l'enlever afin de la protéger ? Et de quoi ?


----------



## Yip (20 Mars 2004)

Ben je crois qu'il a raison.

On a dit ici 36 fois qu'une batterie branchée continuait à se décharger légèrement et à se recharger continuellement en permanence. Or comme par ailleurs une batterie ne supporte qu'un certain nombre de cycles charge/décharge, ça semble logique de l'enlever pour les éviter.

Il me semblait bien que la pile de sauvegarde n'existe pas dans les portables, c'est justement la batterie qui joue ce rôle, le relais doit être pris par un condensateur quand on la change.


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (20 Mars 2004)

C'est sans doute pour ça que l'alerte prévient d'une perte de données...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2004)

Yip a dit:
			
		

> Il me semblait bien que la pile de sauvegarde n'existe pas dans les portables, c'est justement la batterie qui joue ce rôle, le relais doit être pris par un condensateur quand on la change.



c'est marrant, je n'ai pas osé le dire jusqu'à présent, mais il me semble la même chose...


----------



## ficelle (20 Mars 2004)

l'avantage d'un portable, c'est de pouvoir passer rapidement d'une utilisation fixe à une utilisation nomade, et le fait de fonctionner sans batterie va à l'encontre de cette "philosophie".
de plus, l'absence de la batterie prive le portable de son onduleur intégré en cas de coupure de courant.


----------



## yalev (22 Mars 2004)

j'ai une amie dont le iBook G3 800 sous Jaguar perd l'heure et la date sans enlever la batterie... je m'en aperçois dans les mails qu'elle m'envoie, datés de janvier 1970....
je ne lui ai pas fait remarquer de peur qu'elle ne me demande pourquoi !
mais j'aimerais volontiers comprendre...


----------



## Delusive (23 Mars 2004)

yalev a dit:
			
		

> j'ai une amie dont le iBook G3 800 sous Jaguar perd l'heure et la date sans enlever la batterie... je m'en aperçois dans les mails qu'elle m'envoie, datés de janvier 1970....
> je ne lui ai pas fait remarquer de peur qu'elle ne me demande pourquoi !
> mais j'aimerais volontiers comprendre...


Récemment, j'ai lancé Ableton Live, une application musicale, et au démarrage l'heure s'est mise en 1970 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Il se peut donc que ton problème vienne d'applications qui vérifient la date, c'est souvent le cas avec des sharewares limités dans le temps (dans mon cas j'utilisais une démo illimitée).


----------



## bofbof (30 Avril 2004)

Oui, d'accord également. Mais je parle du cas très courant ou tu ne te déplace pas pendant une semaine ou un certain temps et dans ce cas, il vaut mieux enlever ta batterie. Car elles s'usent à se charger et décharger et au bout de 2 ans, elle sont parfois mortes.
Je ne crois plus les constructeurs qui disent le contraire car en même temps, 'ils excluent la batterie de leur garantie et en vende des secondes, plutôt cher, surtout Apple. Donc c'est un truc a prendre en compte dans l'achat d'un portable : ménager sa batterie et devoir en changer au bout de 2 à 3 ans.
Dans ce cas ou je ne bouge pas de mon bureau quelques temps, je remet ma batterie seulement quand je vais repartir et donc entretemps si le mac n'est pas resté sur secteur, il a perdu son heure.

C'est moins génant quand tu bouge et te reconnecte au net et que les préférences d'horloge sont réglées sur une synchronisation avec une horloge net mais bon, on ne se rebranche toujours pas systématiquement au net, donc c'est une lacune.
Imagine, tu prends le train, impossible d'avoir l'heure dans ton train avec ton mac alors que tu bosse dessus.
Heureusement j'ai encore une montre, mais aussi un ordi qui à l'air buggé.

Bref, il n'y a pas d'excuse à chercher. C'est en plus bien indiqué dans la doc de l'Ibook (désolé je n'avais pas tout lu): il n'y a pas de pile ou quoi que ce soit en panne puisque rien ne garde l'heure. Je suis rassuré de savoir que ce n'est pas un défaut, que c'est "normal" mais je trouve que c'est une lacune.

Merci pour vos précisions, en tous cas.


----------



## MarcMame (30 Avril 2004)

bofbof a dit:
			
		

> il n'y a pas de pile ou quoi que ce soit en panne puisque rien ne garde l'heure. Je suis rassuré de savoir que ce n'est pas un défaut, que c'est "normal" mais je trouve que c'est une lacune.


Si, il y a une batterie que tu décides de retirer dès que tu ne l'utilises plus, c'est ton choix mais ce n'est pas l'utilisation normal de ta machine, d'où la perte d'heure. Ce n'est pas une lacune.


----------



## Amophis (30 Avril 2004)

Perso je trouve que c'est raisonnable pour une batterie une durée de vie de 2 ans (perso si elles duraient 15 ans ça ne me dérangerais pas....). Perso j'ai un laptop Dell Inspiron au boulot, depuis deux ans ils est branché 70% du temps sur le secteur avec la batterie et je n'ai pas remarqué de diff. avec mes collègues qui bougnet plus avec leurs portables...

De plus 150 pour la batterie, c'est le même prix que pour un portable Dell ou autre. Ca m'étonnerais que l'on trouve des batteries pour portables sous les 100


----------



## PadawanMac (7 Août 2005)

Slt !

Je relances le sujet, car le même phénomène vient de se produire avec mon PowerBook G4. Je l'ai acquis en Avril 2005, et j'ai souhaite pour les mêmes raisons que certains (economiser la batterie) faire fonctionner mon Mac sans sa batterie, donc directement à partir du secteur. Je précise que je l'utilise regulierement sur place et très peu en déplacement. 

Donc, en enlevant la batterie, je me suis aperçu qu'au démarrage, un message m'annoncait une remise à zero de l'horloge :mouais:. Logique si la batterie est la seule source d'énergie pour ce portable.

Deux questions :modo:

1) Y'a-t-il oui ou non, une pile dans la carte mère ?

2) Existe t-il un risque de plantage logiciel à fonctionner ainsi, car le message précise que des dysfonctionnements peuvent apparaitres suite à la remise à zero de l'horloge ?

Merci de vos réponse


----------



## Gloubi99 (7 Août 2005)

Bonsoir,
Et si vous fessiez les manip. dans cet ordre:
connecter le portable sur l'alim. secteur
enlever la batterie
 Il perd toujours l'heure ?


----------



## PadawanMac (8 Août 2005)

Gloubi99 a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir,
> Et si vous fessiez les manip. dans cet ordre:
> connecter le portable sur l'alim. secteur
> enlever la batterie
> Il perd toujours l'heure ?




Non je n'ai pas essayé cette solution, mais le phénomène se produit lorsque la batterie est retirée ET que le secteur n'alimente plus le Mac. 

Eh oui, la nuit je ne le laisse pas brancher s'il ne doit pas tourner  :modo: 

En clair, ce que je pensais, c'était à une pile comme celle qui existe dans sur les cartes mères de PC   

Donc il n'y' en a pas


----------



## Gloubi99 (8 Août 2005)

PadawanMac a dit:
			
		

> Donc il n'y' en a pas


Désolé mais ça je ne peux pas le confirmer...


----------



## PadawanMac (8 Août 2005)

Je vous le dirais dès que j'aurais obtenu la reponse.  :hein:


----------



## MarcMame (9 Août 2005)

PadawanMac a dit:
			
		

> 1) Y'a-t-il oui ou non, une pile dans la carte mère ?


Si il y avait une pile tu aurais encore l'heure. Cela répond-il à ta question ? 




> 2) Existe t-il un risque de plantage logiciel à fonctionner ainsi, car le message précise que des dysfonctionnements peuvent apparaitres suite à la remise à zero de l'horloge ?


La disparition de l'heure n'est que la partie emmergée de l'iceberg. En fait, toutes les informations contenues dans la PRAM sont effacée à chaque fois. Etant donnée que tu n'utilises pas ton ordinateur d'une manière "normale", tu obtiens une réponse et un comportement anormal à chaque redémarrage.
Pour en rajouter une petite couche, sache que la batterie joue également un autre rôle lorsque tu es branché au secteur : celui de régulateur de tension qui protegera ton PowerBook d'une éventuelle anomalie sur le secteur.


----------



## PadawanMac (9 Août 2005)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Si il y avait une pile tu aurais encore l'heure. Cela répond-il à ta question ?



Bien sur, mais cette pile pourrait être défectueuse    Mais bon là c'est chercher la petite bête.




			
				MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> La disparition de l'heure n'est que la partie emmergée de l'iceberg. En fait, toutes les informations contenues dans la PRAM sont effacée à chaque fois. Etant donnée que tu n'utilises pas ton ordinateur d'une manière "normale", tu obtiens une réponse et un comportement anormal à chaque redémarrage.


 
Voilà, donc je n'ai qu'à remettre l'horloge à jour à chaque fois, rien de compliqué. Pour la régulation de tension, j'ai un systeme intermédiaire sur le secteur qui est censé prévenir tout risque de surtention. Maintenant, si vous me conseillez de remettre la batterie, je suivrais votre conseil 

Je vous remercie pour votre aide 

A+


----------



## Tox (9 Août 2005)

PadawanMac a dit:
			
		

> Voilà, donc je n'ai qu'à remettre l'horloge à jour à chaque fois, rien de compliqué. Pour la régulation de tension, j'ai un systeme intermédiaire sur le secteur qui est censé prévenir tout risque de surtention. Maintenant, si vous me conseillez de remettre la batterie, je suivrais votre conseil
> 
> Je vous remercie pour votre aide
> 
> A+


En ce qui concerne la régulation de tension, je pense que le système intermédiaire dont vous parlez n'a pas de rapport avec le travail de la batterie lors de la régulation interne de l'iBook. Bref, je ne me risquerais pas à enlever la batterie du iBook lors de son emploi sur secteur.


----------



## chagregel (9 Août 2005)

Il y a un truc que je comprend pas. Pour une utilisation fixe, il y a les machines de bureau. Pour une utilisation nomade, il y a les portables. Quel est l'interêt d'avoir un portable qui ne bouge jamais 

Moi c'est plutôt "je bouge jamais sans mon portable "


----------



## chagregel (9 Août 2005)

PadawanMac a dit:
			
		

> Bien sur, mais cette pile pourrait être défectueuse    Mais bon là c'est chercher la petite bête.
> Voilà, donc je n'ai qu'à remettre l'horloge à jour à chaque fois, rien de compliqué. Pour la régulation de tension, j'ai un systeme intermédiaire sur le secteur qui est censé prévenir tout risque de surtention. Maintenant, si vous me conseillez de remettre la batterie, je suivrais votre conseil
> 
> Je vous remercie pour votre aide
> ...



-Non il n'y a a pas plus de pile dans l'iBook que dans le Powerbook. La batterie est une pile.
-Ton systéme est un Parasurtentions ou un Onduleur qui lisse le signal? Car la plus part des multiprises informatique ne lissent pas le signal et ne disposent pas de batterie. Si tes plombs sautent en plein milieu d'une tâche, la batterie prend le relais.


Enfin, tu sembles eteindre ton ordinateur. STOP. Un Mac ça ne s'eteind pas. Tu le met en veille et basta. J'ai toujours fait ça avec mes machines et elles se portent à merveille, je n'ai jamais éteind mon Powerbook en deux ans.


----------



## MarcMame (9 Août 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Il y a un truc que je comprend pas. Pour une utilisation fixe, il y a les machines de bureau. Pour une utilisation nomade, il y a les portables. Quel est l'interêt d'avoir un portable qui ne bouge jamais


Peux tu admettre que chacun fasse comme bon lui semble ?


----------



## MarcMame (9 Août 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Enfin, tu sembles eteindre ton ordinateur. STOP. Un Mac ça ne s'eteind pas. Tu le met en veille et basta. J'ai toujours fait ça avec mes machines et elles se portent à merveille, je n'ai jamais éteind mon Powerbook en deux ans.


Encore une fois, *tu fais comme tu veux.* 
Mais soit gentil d'éviter de dire des bétises comme celle là. Si un mac n'était pas fait pour être éteint, il n'y aurait pas de fonction pour le faire.
Des milliers de gens éteignent leur machines ou portables tous les jours et n'ont pas eut de problème non plus.
Ton expérience n'en fait pas une véritée ABSOLUE.


----------



## chagregel (9 Août 2005)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Peux tu admettre que chacun fasse comme bon lui semble ?



Oui je peux l'admettre. Mais on achette pas une voiture de sport pour faire un déménagement. Ce n'est pas étonnant si les amortisseurs ne sont pas adaptés. Je n'ai pas le souvenir que le manuel conseil d'enlever la batterie dés que l'ordinateur est sur secteur (de mémoire, il précise simplement "en cas d'utilisation prolongé". 



			
				MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Encore une fois, *tu fais comme tu veux.*
> Mais soit gentil d'éviter de dire des bétises comme celle là. Si un mac n'était pas fait pour être éteint, il n'y aurait pas de fonction pour le faire.
> Des milliers de gens éteignent leur machines ou portables tous les jours et n'ont pas eut de problème non plus.
> Ton expérience n'en fait pas une véritée ABSOLUE.


*
Tu serais gentil ne pas qualifier mes propos de bétises. Si tu as un problème, nous pouvons en discuter par message privé, iChat, mail, pigeon voyageur et j'en passe...Les messages personnels n'ont rien à faire ici.*

En revanche, nous pouvons avoir un avis divergeant sur l'extinction ou non des portables Apple. Mais comme pour la technique d'enlever les batteries, je n'en vois pas l'interêt. 
Mon portable est en permanance en veille ensenciellement pour le rendre disponible en 5 secondes, sans alterer ses performances.


----------



## golf (9 Août 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> -Non il n'y a a pas plus de pile dans l'iBook que dans le Powerbook. La batterie est une pile.


Toutes les cartes mères sont équipées d'une pile y compris les iBook et PowerBook  :rateau:
Et il s'agit d'une pile non rechargeable type pile-bouton.


----------



## PadawanMac (10 Août 2005)

Slt

Olà   

Inutile de vous disputer. Je ne savais pas que mon cas serait un objet de discorde. Pour repondre à Golf, j'ai effectivement un PowerBook, car je ne souhaitais pas d'une machine "fixe", puisque je m'en sers bien evidemment à l'exterieur. Néanmoins, il est vrai qu'en ce moment ce n'est pas fréquent... Mais je preferes cette disponibilité et puis bref, ca n'a aucune importance.


J'ai du nouveau ! Je disais à l'origine de ce post qu'en me servant de la machine alimentée par le secteur et ayant retiré la batterie, je perdais les réglages de l'horloge...     Eh bien, (n'en deplaise à ceux qui n'eteigne pas leur Mac) hier soir, je l'ai eteint ET débranché du secteur, et ce matin au démarrage, l'horloge avait parfaitement conservé les parametres dates et heures !!   

Donc, je n'y comprend plus grand chose. Si les parametres ont été conservés, c'est qu'il y'a effectivement une source d'énergie, donc une PILE ! Mais comment se fait-il que cela n'ait pas marché la 1ere fois et les fois suivantes ?

Un vrai cas d'école ce Mac !!!

A+


----------



## chagregel (10 Août 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Toutes les cartes mères sont équipées d'une pile y compris les iBook et PowerBook  :rateau:
> Et il s'agit d'une pile non rechargeable type pile-bouton.



Non il n'y a pas de pile dans les iBook et les Powerbook G4   

Un petit peu de lecture : http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=11751-
Depuis les Powerbook 5300, il n'y a plus de pile dans les portables.



			
				macinside a dit:
			
		

> il y a pas de pile dans un powerbook, mais une batterie de sauvegarde qui est relayer pas la batterie principal dans celle de sauvegarde est vide, si les 2 sont vide tu ne peu pas conserver la date et l'heure


http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=787347&postcount=2



			
				macinside a dit:
			
		

> il n'y a pas de pile interne sur les iBook  il y a juste la batterie, d'ailleurs l'initiateur devrait lire le sujet dédier aux batteries en haut du forum


http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=3186248&postcount=8



			
				macinside a dit:
			
		

> il y a pas de pile dans un powerbook, mais une batterie de sauvegarde qui est relayer pas la batterie principal dans celle de sauvegarde est vide, si les 2 sont vide tu ne peu pas conserver la date et l'heure


http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=69221&highlight=pile


Quelqu'un oserait remettre en cause les compétences de Nicolas sur les machines?


----------



## MarcMame (10 Août 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Non il n'y a pas de pile dans les iBook et les Powerbook G4
> 
> Un petit peu de lecture : http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=11751-
> Depuis les Powerbook 5300, il n'y a plus de pile dans les portables.
> ...


Oui, moi.   
Si tu avais pris la peine de lire les liens que tu donnes au lieu de faire une confiance aveugle à ce cher Nicolas, tu verrais que nous nous sommes TOUS (moi, toi, golf, et.... macinside) en partie trompés.

Il y a bien une pile dans les PowerBook.
Par contre, il n'y en a jamais eut dans les iBook.

En ce qui me concerne : méa culpa.


----------



## MarcMame (10 Août 2005)

PadawanMac a dit:
			
		

> hier soir, je l'ai eteint ET débranché du secteur, et ce matin au démarrage, l'horloge avait parfaitement conservé les parametres dates et heures !!
> 
> Donc, je n'y comprend plus grand chose. Si les parametres ont été conservés, c'est qu'il y'a effectivement une source d'énergie, donc une PILE ! Mais comment se fait-il que cela n'ait pas marché la 1ere fois et les fois suivantes ?


Si ton PowerBook est connecté au réseau lors du démarrage, une des premières chose qu'il va faire c'est de se remettre à l'heure automatiquement (si l'option adéquate est cochée dans les préférences de date & heure). Il est donc possible qu'il ait bien perdu date et heure mais que tu n'ais pas le temps de t'en apercevoir.  
Si tu refais l'essai, ne connecte pas ta machine au réseau.


----------



## chagregel (10 Août 2005)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Oui, moi.
> Si tu avais pris la peine de lire les liens que tu donnes au lieu de faire une confiance aveugle à ce cher Nicolas, tu verrais que nous nous sommes TOUS (moi, toi, golf, et.... macinside) en partie trompés.
> 
> Il y a bien une pile dans les PowerBook.
> ...



Effectivement, méa culpa aussi. La derniére fois les Powerbook G4 n'étaient pas mentionnés.
Ils ont donc bien une pile interne.

Pour l'iBook :



			
				Apple a dit:
			
		

> iBook : Absence de Pile de Secours A la différence des autres modèles de PowerBook, l'iBook  n'intègre pas de pile de secours. Cet article décrit certaines conséquences de  cette caractéristique.
> 
> Parce qu'il n'intègre pas de pile de secours, il  est préférable de raccorder l'iBook au secteur lorsque vous souhaitez remplacer  sa batterie principale. Si vous n'avez accès à aucune prise de courant, un petit  condensateur interne maintiendra le réglage de l'horloge système pendant environ  10 minutes. La PRAM n'est pas affectée par l'absence prolongée de la batterie  principale.
> La conséquence principale de cela est qu'il est impossible de  remplacer la batterie de l'iBook à chaud sans perdre le contenu de la RAM. Si  vous n'avez accès à aucune prise de courant, il est donc préférable d'éteindre  l'ordinateur avant de remplacer la batterie.


 

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=58445-fr


----------



## chagregel (10 Août 2005)

PadawanMac a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> Inutile de vous disputer. (...)



On se discpute pas on papotte


----------



## golf (10 Août 2005)

Ok pour les iBook


----------



## PadawanMac (10 Août 2005)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Si ton PowerBook est connecté au réseau lors du démarrage, une des premières chose qu'il va faire c'est de se remettre à l'heure automatiquement (si l'option adéquate est cochée dans les préférences de date & heure). Il est donc possible qu'il ait bien perdu date et heure mais que tu n'ais pas le temps de t'en apercevoir.
> Si tu refais l'essai, ne connecte pas ta machine au réseau.



Le reglage automatique de l'horloge n'est pas activé et le démarrage du Mac s'effectue sans connection directe à internet. Donc j'en déduit qu'il y'a effectivement une pile qui prend le relais pour la sauvegarde de l'heure et de la date. Seulement je n'arrive pas à expliquer le fait que ces parametres se soient remis à zéro ces 3 derniers jours   

Le mystere s'eclaircit mais demeure...  :rateau:


----------



## PadawanMac (10 Août 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> On se discpute pas on papotte




 :sleep:   Aaahhh bon...


----------



## MarcMame (10 Août 2005)

PadawanMac a dit:
			
		

> Le reglage automatique de l'horloge n'est pas activé et le démarrage du Mac s'effectue sans connection directe à internet. Donc j'en déduit qu'il y'a effectivement une pile qui prend le relais pour la sauvegarde de l'heure et de la date. Seulement je n'arrive pas à expliquer le fait que ces parametres se soient remis à zéro ces 3 derniers jours
> 
> Le mystere s'eclaircit mais demeure... :rateau:


Ce qui est certain et on voit ça régulièrement chez les utilisateurs de machines de bureau qui coupent physiquement l'alimentation de leur machine via l'interrupteur d'une ralonge secteur, c'est que la pile ne se décharge que si le Mac (de bureau ou portable) n'est plus du tout alimenté. Ce qui veut dire que la pile ne se décharge pas si le Mac est éteint mais que le secteur est toujours présent (ou la batterie pour les PowerBook). La durée de cette pile est, dans ces conditions, au moins de 5 ans, voir plus.
Pour en venir à ton PowerBook, le fait de ne plus alimenter la machine, ni par le secteur, ni par la batterie, provoque une décharge bien plus rapide de la pile interne, dont la durée de vie peut tomber à 3 ou 6 mois.
En tout état de cause, il va falloir la changer.
Fait jouer la garantie si c'est encore possible, sinon c'est pour ta pomme...
Mais la nouvelle batterie ne durera pas bien longtemps si tu ne changes pas tes habitudes.


----------



## BigEdison (10 Août 2005)

Quel est l'intéret de retirer la batterie ? la batterie une fois chargée dans l'ibook ne reste pas perpétuellement en charge, elle est sollicitée uniquement lorsque l'alim n'est pas reliée au portable.
Mais ton problème ne semble pas normal, je n'ai pas d'ibook mais un powerbook et je n'ai pas ce souci, quel age a ta machine ? car il se pourrait bien que se soit la pile interne qui soit morte.


----------



## PadawanMac (10 Août 2005)

Oui je vais remettre la batterie et abandonner cette façon de faire. Pour info, mon PowerBook est de mai 2005. Donc je doutes que la pile interne soit morte... Mais bon, je cherches encore une explication à ce probleme de coupure.

On va pas se prendre la tete plus lonptemps, la batterie va reprendre sa place !

A+


----------

